# Frage zu Links im HTML



## Storch (27. Februar 2002)

Is es eigentlich irgendwie möglich, dass ich über einen einzigen Link gleich 2 Sachen auf einmal ansprechen kann ?


```
<MAP name="navigation"> 
  <AREA shape=RECT coords=301,36,330,43 href="content/irgendwas.htm" target="content">
  <AREA shape=RECT coords=333,36,367,43 href="content/irgendwas2.htm" target="content">
  <AREA shape=RECT coords=369,35,399,43 href="content/irgendwas3.htm" target="content">
  <AREA shape=RECT coords=404,35,428,42 href="content/irgendwas4.htm" target="content">
  <AREA shape=RECT coords=435,35,474,44 href="content/irgendwas5.htm" target="news">
</MAP>
```

Also, ich würde es gerne haben, dass wenn man einen Link anklickt die Datei a in "content" geladen wird *und* aber gleichzeitig die Datei b in "news" geladen wird ... ist sowas mit HTML möglich (ich hab kein php Modul für meinen Webspace, sonst würd ich es in php schreiben  )


----------



## braindad (27. Februar 2002)

yoo, mit ein bissl java-script geht das. schau mal hier: >>Changing 2 Frames at once<<

sry, ich lieg hier qausi schon halb im bett, ansonsten würde ih das auch hier erklären. wenn dir das niht helfen sollte, suh bei google einfach nach "changing 2 frames"


----------



## Storch (27. Februar 2002)

*Bettdecke und Kopfkissen reich*

Dankeschön


----------

